# imelä



## Gavril

Sopisiko _imelä-_sana näihin?


_Tämä saippuasarja on (liian?) imelä makuuni._

_Tämä sävellys on jokseenkin imelä -- sattuvat __korviin__!

Pidän tsai-teestä sokerittomana; tämä vaan on imelää!

Hänellä on imelä persoonallisuus.

Hän tervehti meitä imelästi.


_Onko mahdotonta käyttää sanaa _imelä_ myönteisessä merkityksessä?

K


----------



## sakvaka

_Imelä_ sopii kaikkiin näistä. Minusta se on ennen kaikkea kielteinen sana, "yltiömakea".

Pientä hienosäätöä — nämä lauseet ovat luonnollisempia ja sujuvia:

_Tämä saippuasarja on liian imelä makuuni.
Tämä sävellys on melko imelä — sattuu korviin!
Pidän tsai-teestä ilman sokeria; tämä vaan on imelää!
Hän on imelä luonteeltaan.
Hän tervehti meitä imelästi.

_Tietenkin on eräitä ruokia, kuten _imelletty perunalaatikko_ ja _imelletty mämmi_, jotka eivät maistu pahalta.


----------



## hui

_Tämä saippuasarja on liian _*siirappinen *_makuuni._

_Tämä sävellys on _*imelän* *hempeä *(?)_ – korviin sattuu__!
__
Pidän tsai-teestä_ *ilman sokeria*_; tämä vaan on _*makeaa*_!
_Mitä on tsai-tee? Sellaista, jonka paketin kyljessä lukee tsai? Joku on kai pannut kuppiin sahar-sokeria.

Minusta esim. sokeri*ttomat* makeiset, alkoholi*ton* olut, rasva*ton* maito, mutta tee tai kahvi *ilman* sokeria, koska vasta "loppukäyttäjä" lisää sokerin niin halutessaan. Nyrkkisäännöksi voisi antaa:
- *without* sugar = *ilman* sokeria
- sugar-*free* = sokeri*ton*

_Hän on _*mielistelijä*_*.
*__ 
Hän tervehti meitä_ *maireasti*_.

_


----------



## sakvaka

Ymmärränkö oikein, hui, että sinun mielestäsi ei ole kielemme luonteen mukaista huudahtaa esim. _Hyi, miten imelästi hän puhuikaan meille!_ tai _Olipa siinä imelä ja ällöttävä ukko_? Tämä on erittäin mielenkiintoista.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> _Tämä saippuasarja on liian _*siirappinen *_makuuni._
> 
> _Tämä sävellys on _*imelän* *hempeä *(?)_ – korviin sattuu__!
> _



Ei siis riitä paljas sana _imelä_?



> _Pidän tsai-teestä_ *ilman sokeria*_; tämä vaan on _*makeaa*_!_



Haluan kuitenkin korostaa, että tämä kuppi tsai-teetä ei vain makeaa ole -- se on erittäin (jopa oksennuttavan) makeaa. Eikö tähän merkitykseen sovi sana_ imelä_?


----------

